# Necron Thokt Dynasty Project



## azariel86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello I am new here so excuse me if the post format and pics come out kind of wired. 

So I have started a new project and I figure I post it for feed back, since I come here for inspiration and to check out cool project

So I started a Thokt Dynasty color scheme here is a picture of the Annihilation Barge/ Command barge with the Thokt Dynasty color scheme (do excuse the mess in the background I didn't have time to take a better pic)
























































I am still getting the hang of blue glowing effects so is not quite amazing but I think it came out OK. Ill post more pics of my Immortals and my Monolith here soon. I am also working on Magnetizing and painting my Doomsday ark / Ghost Ark. Let me know what you think


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

First of all welcome to the forum, glad to have you aboard. I regret to say that I would love to take a look at your pics, but none of the links seem to be working. I would recommend using photobucket for your photos. It just seems to be much easier to get the links to work.


----------



## azariel86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Pics*

Thank you  and glad to be here. I attached them as thumbnails, I am able to see them but I am going to upload them to my photo bucket and see if it works better.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to Heresy. Very nice way to introduce yourself to the forums. That glow effect looks great. Looking forward to seeing the rest of your work.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome to the boards. and I love the paint job. nicely detailed, and that glow effect is awesome. I will admit tho that the first thing that popped into my head when I saw your model was Tron :laugh:


----------



## azariel86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you guys for the feed back and to Takizuchi, actually a buddy of mine was begging me to do the red or orange color since he has some space marines with black and blue, like that we could have a Tron battle. I will post the Immortals and the Monolith later today or early tomorrow  so you guys can check them out


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

Two things:

1. Welcome to Heresy Online. That's a hell of a nice way to introduce yourself.

2. Damn it. You picked the dynasty and color scheme I was planning on doing. Now I'll have to find another one. First come first served I guess.

All that being siad, it's a VERY nice lookoing start.

Cheers,

FFX


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice looking! I. Thinking of painting my 'Crons much the same and would love it if you posted a tutorial. I'd give you rep, but I'm travelling and don't know how to do that from my phone.


----------



## azariel86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks so much for the feed back I am glad everybody is liking it. Zer0 I will try to make a tutorial here soon when I get the army finished since I am trying to push it out as fast as possible so I can game with it . I still got another annihilation Barge to make so Ill work on it once I get that Barge going.

Anyhow as I said here is some more of the army I am painting, Let me know what you think:


*Monolith*




























*Necron Lord (Command Barge)*




























*The Army so far:*


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Im loving that marble/lapis lazuli look for the Monolith/ That Lord looks epic also. have some rep.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hello Azariel86 and welcome to Heresy! If one person can't assist you with something, there is always someone else on here who can, great place with great friends.

So, everything you have done so far looks great, Lord, Immortals, and the Monolith. However, that barge really looks like its missing something. I like the blue glowig and I understand that is the dynasty your after but it just seems there is to much black and its missing something. 

Anyways, keep up the great start mate!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Guitarfreak6394 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey, excellent job with the painting. I'm working on a Thokt dynasty set as well. I plan on doing my pieces with a more charcoal metal color though. I'll post pics when they're finished for everyone to see.


----------



## azariel86 (Dec 13, 2011)

*Sorry for the long time before posting more pics*

So I been super busy and what not moving to a new house and work and etc.. anyhow here are some more pics of what I done, the Doomsday Ark still need some work, I did magnetized it but I need to take better pics, I also finish some Lychguards, Imotek the Stormlod, and some warriors (Which I am probably going to change from Grey to the good ole metal.



























I had to paint them really fast since I wanted to play with them so I did not put too much detail on them


----------



## CattleBruiser (Sep 3, 2011)

ya, I'd definitely say to change the warriors. The doomsday ark looks too much like solid blue for my tastes too. Overall great minis though.


----------



## azariel86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I haven't finished the Ark yet, Once I finish the highlights I'll take better pics of it. Meanwhile here is my Nightbringer 1/2 way done. I still need to clean it up a little bit, and the Big flash doesn't help any haha.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

EDIT..... Was'nt paying attention and made a double post, my bad!

Suggestion, try not to use Flash on your camera only because it total drownes out your colors on the models making look dull. I understand that getting a good light source can be a pain, but it's better to try and wait for some normal light than to use the flash on the camera.

Anyways, keep up the good work buddy!

+Rep to keep ya goin!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

The blue paint scheme is looking good man. That night bringer is also real sweet, great log so far +rep.


----------

